# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφή αλλα ποιά???

## teo24

Καλησπεριζω την ομορφη παρεα.Εχοντας καλως των πραγματων απο Τριτη μαλλον θα εχω μικρα.Τι αυγοτροφη να δωσω που δεν θελω να παρουν χρωμα εκτος του φυσικου τους?Ειναι κοινα καναρινια και οι αυγοτροφες που βρισκω ειναι για κοκκινα και για κιτρινα καναρινια.Εγω τωρα τους φτιαχνω μονος μου με αυγο,σουσαμι,φρυγανια,κους κους,τριμμενο καροτο,ριγανι,αραιωμενο μελι και οτι αλλο μου ερθει.Φυσικα οχι ολα αυτα μαζι,καθε φορα και αλλη.Φτανει αυτη η να παρω και ετοιμη?Ακουω προτασεις και διορθωσεις.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δίνω τριμμενο αυγο στο μουλτι με σκονη μεγαλωματος νεοσσων!!!

----------


## teo24

ποια?

----------


## mitsman

Η καλυτερη ειναι η Kaytee της exact.....  αλλα και της orlux καλη ειναι!!!!! μια κουταλια της σουπας ανα τριμενο αυγο.... να μην το ματιασω ουτε ενα νεοσσο δεν εχω χασει!

----------


## teo24

Της orlux βρισκω καποια που λεει patte.Αυτην λες?Γιατι νομιζω οτι παλι ειναι κοκκινη και κιτρινη.

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω της orlux  δινω αυτη με το μελι για κοκκινα την κοκκινη και για κιτρινα την κιτρινι,παλια εδινα της cede και απο τις δυο ειμαι ευχαριστημενος,αλλα εκτος απο την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη δινω και καθε μερα αυγο βραστο οπως ο Δημητρης ποιο πανω ετσι κι εγω φτου φτου δεν εχω χασει κανενα μικρο

----------


## mitsman

δεν λεω για αυγοτροφη Θοδωρη,..... μιλαω για κρεμα μεγαλωματος νεοσσων....  απλα την ανακατευω με το αυγο!

----------


## teo24

Ok,θα ψαξω αυριο,δεν ξερω ποια ειναι κρεμα και ποια αυγοτροφη.

----------


## 11panos04

Αν δε θες τιποτα απο χρωμα,μόνο ο τι τα δωσε ο θεος,παρε αυγοτροφη για ασπρα,που δεν εχει καμμια χρωστικη.Ή στην αυγοτροφη που κανεις μη βαζεις τον κροκο,μόνο το ασπραδι.Θα σου προτεινα την King birds dolce forno για ασπρα,μιας κι ειναι καλη κ συναμα απο τις πιο φθηνες.

Φιλικα

----------


## PAIANAS

Raggio di sole ...και στα καναρίνια και στα ιθαγενή ..φοβερή αποδοχή από τα πουλιά και πολύ καλή !

----------


## jk21

Απο τις ετοιμες αυτην που δεν σου κανει ειναι σιγουρα η κοκκινη γιατι περιεχει χρωστικες .η αυγοτροφη για κιτρινα δεν εχει καποια προσθετη χρωστικη παρα μονο οση λουτεινη περιεχει ο ιδιος ο κροκος του αυγου .η λευκη σου κανει αν και οτι εχει ο κροκος το εχει αναπληρωσει με ακομη περισσοτερο σογιαλευρο ,για να καλυψει αντιστοιχο αριθμο πρωτεινων .ομως γιατι να μην υπαρχει και η λουτεινη του κροκου σε κοινα πουλακια; ακομα και σε μη κιτρινα φτερα δινει λαμψη σαν χρωστικη που υπαρχει κρυφη μεσα στα πιο σκουρα φτερα ,ενω τονιζει τα κιτρινα .εγω δεν σου προτεινω καποια ετοιμη γιατι δεν μου φταιει ο φουρνος της γειτονιας μου ,να πεσει νυχτιατικα ...

υπαρχει κατι σχετικο χωρις χρωστικη αυτο 

*Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος*αλλα θα σου προτεινα αυτην

*Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )*που αν εχεις πουλακια στα οποια δεν υπαρχει κιτρινο ή δεν θες το λευκο τους να εχει υποψια προς το κιτρινο ,κανεις αυτο που γραφω στο ποστ 2 εκει

----------


## teo24

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους.Δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος αν ειχανε λιγο κιτρινο η κοκκινο,αλλα εχω την περιεργια κυριως να δω τη θα βγουνε χωρις να τα επηρεασω καθολου.Επειδη δεν μου εκατσαν οπως τα ηθελα φετος τα ζευγαρια ταιριαξαν τελειος διαφορετικα χρωματικα.Συγνωμη αν δεν στεκουν αυτα που λεω,αλλα εχω κι εγω τις αποριες μου.

1 ζευγαρι 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

2 ζευγαρι
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

στο πρωτο ζευγαρι αν δεν ειχε το σκουροχρωμο πουλακι αλλα μονο το λευκο με τις κοκκινες αποχρωσεις (δεν αναφερομαι σε ρατσα αν και νομιζω ειναι red mosaic ; )
με καποιο αλλο λευκο ή σκετο κοκκινο ή κατι παρομοιο ,θα σου ελεγα οτι αξιζε να μην τους δωσεις κροκο .τωρα με το σκουρο να περιμενεις ετσι κι αλλιως και κιτρινο στα φτερα εκ φυσεως σε καποια .για μενα δωσε πληρη αυγοτροφη .αν δεις ομως οτι τα μικρα ειναι στο δερμα ανοιχτοχρωμα δοκιμασε και αυτην που σου αναφερω χωρις κροκο και καλαμποκαλευρο

----------


## mitsman

> Raggio di sole ...και στα καναρίνια και στα ιθαγενή ..φοβερή αποδοχή από τα πουλιά και πολύ καλή !


Ισχυει σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο που με βαζει σε σκεψεις......

----------


## panos70

Θοδωρη θα βγαλεις πολυ ομορφα κοινα καναρινακια,που τα μικρα στην αρχη θα φαινονται ασπρομαυρα στο πρωτο ζευγαρι, και στο δευτερο; εκει θα ειναι το μεγαλο μυστηριο

----------


## PAIANAS

> Ισχυει σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο που με βαζει σε σκεψεις......


Και με μεγάλο ποσοστό πρωτεϊνης...Μη σε βάζεις σε σκέψεις ...σ΄έχει κάνει ο ''άλλος'' καχύποπτο ..Αλλά έτσι είναι αν ''κοιμηθείς με στραβό ,το πρωϊ θ'αλληθωρίζεις ..

----------


## jk21

καλα εσυ μια που ειχες μια σε αποθεμα ,ως μουσιακο ειδος ,αλλη μαρκα ηταν;

Ο Μητσος οπου θελει κανει του κεφαλιου του και οπου θελει με ακουει ... ειμαι απολυτος στις ιδεες μου ,οχι στην επιβολη τους ! αλλα και να ηθελα, << τα κρι κρι σε στρατα δεν τα βαζεις >> !

----------


## teo24

> Θοδωρη θα βγαλεις πολυ ομορφα κοινα καναρινακια,που τα μικρα στην αρχη θα φαινονται ασπρομαυρα στο πρωτο ζευγαρι, και στο δευτερο; εκει θα ειναι το μεγαλο μυστηριο


Καταρχην σας ευχαριστω ολους.Πανο στο δευτερο ζευγαρι το θυληκο ειναι το καφε και το αρσενικο το πισω το οποιο ειναι μικρο απο την κοκκινη mosaic απο πανω και ενα κατακοκκινο αρσενικο.Εδω θα ειμαστε και θα δουμε παρεα την εξελιξη τους.

----------


## panos70

Ναι θοδωρη θα τα δουμε παραια ,καμια φορα απο τετοια ζευγαρωματα μπορει να περνεις κοινα καναρινια αλλα καμια φορα ειναι και πανεμορφα ,και σπανιας ομορφιας

----------


## mitsman

> Ο Μητσος οπου θελει κανει του κεφαλιου του και οπου θελει με ακουει ... ειμαι απολυτος στις ιδεες μου ,οχι στην επιβολη τους ! αλλα και να ηθελα, << τα κρι κρι σε στρατα δεν τα βαζεις >> !


Εχει απολυτο δικιο ο Δημητρης......   κανω οτι νομιζω εγω ακομη και οταν μου λενε το σωστο τεκμηριωμενα, δοκιμαζω διαφορα!!!!!! ειμαι πολυ μικρος για να πω... ναι, αυτο ειναι και τερμα!!!!



Οσον αφορα την αυγοτροφη την συγκεκριμενη την πηρα επειδη μου την προτειναν,...... ειχα βαλει αυγοψωμα, αυγοτροφες ετοιμες, αυγο με πτιμπερτ που ειναι γλυκο..... τα παντα ειχα κανει.... και βαζω αυτη και ξαφνικα την τρωνε ΟΛΗ????? κατι παιζει.... τι ομως????


εγω ψιλοφοβαμαι!!!! ωστοσο δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη για το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν θυμαμαι τι μου ειχες πει ... οι γεννητορες απο ποιους ειναι; αν δεν θες δημοσια πες μου με πμ . πιστευω οτι αν ειχαν συνηθισει πριν σε τετοια αυγοτροφη ισως να παιζει ρολο .μπορεις να μου αναφερεις τα υλικα που γραφει οτι εχεις; ακριβως οπως τα γραφει .αν μαλιστα θελουν και αλλα παιδια μπορει να ανοιξει καποιο αλλο νημα οπου μπορουμε να αναφερουμε αυγοτροφες ετοιμες αν εχουμε την ακριβη συσταση τους .οπως καναμε με τους σπορους

----------

